# Saison Recipe



## petesbrew (25/9/08)

Here's my idea for my 3rd AG, to do sometime in late spring, early summer, when the warmer weather really kicks in.

*Saison de Rue De Boulanger*
Category - Belgian and French Ale
Subcategory - Saison
Recipe Type - All Grain
Batch Size - 23 liters
Volume Boiled - 36 liters
Mash Efficiency - 71.7 %
Total Grain/Extract - 7.88 kg.
Total Hops - 65.0 g.

Ingredients
6 kg.	Australian Traditional Ale
1 kg.	Australian Wheat Malt
0.2 kg.	Melanoidin Malt
0.18 kg. Belgian Cara-Pils
0.5 kg.	Candi Sugar Clear
45 g.	Styrian Goldings (Pellets, 4.600 %AA) boiled 60 min.
20 g.	Czech Saaz (Pellets, 5.00 %AA) boiled 5 min.
5 grams	orange peel (not included in calculations)
5 grams	coriander (not included in calculations)
Yeast : Wyeast Farmhouse Ale



Predicted Saison	Compliance	
Original Gravity 1.076	1.048 - 1.080	100 %	
Terminal Gravity 1.015	1.010 - 1.016	100 %	
Color 8.06 SRM 5.00 - 12.00 SRM	100 %	
Bitterness 28.2 IBU 25.00 - 45.00 IBU	100 %	
Alcohol (%volume) 8.0 %	5.00 - 8.50 %	100 %	
100 % overall	


Dunno how it looks yet.
Not sure of how much orange peel or coriander to use, so any and all comments welcome.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## deadly (25/9/08)

I'd drop the orange and coriander and let the yeast do its thing


----------



## Stuster (25/9/08)

deadly said:


> I'd drop the orange and coriander and let the yeast do its thing



+1


----------



## Katherine (25/9/08)

Hey Pete,

A little :icon_offtopic: but what did you end up doing with the coconut addition to your bounty ale?


----------



## randyrob (25/9/08)

looks beautiful, the only thing i don't know about is the Melanoidin & i'd prolly use pils malt
but i like my saison's really light & dry

what temp are u going to mash at?


----------



## petesbrew (25/9/08)

Katie said:


> Hey Pete,
> 
> A little :icon_offtopic: but what did you end up doing with the coconut addition to your bounty ale?


Hey Katie, I posted what I did in the coconut dark ale thread. It's smelling pretty harsh right now, will have to sample it tonight.
Cleaned out the primary fermenter the other night, burnt my nose hairs, and got some harsh comments from a pregnant Shaz regarding the smell.

Back on topic... i wanna add the orange coriander, cos I can, but I can see the reason why to leave it out. 
Might leave it for a Hoegaarden Clone later on. 
Cheers guys.


----------



## petesbrew (25/9/08)

randyrob said:


> looks beautiful, the only thing i don't know about is the Melanoidin & i'd prolly use pils malt
> but i like my saison's really light & dry
> 
> what temp are u going to mash at?



Just using what grain i've got in the garage. Might lower the melanoidin if it needs it.
mash temps... um, 65-67c? Still learning on the mash temps.


----------



## ozpowell (25/9/08)

petesbrew said:


> Just using what grain i've got in the garage. Might lower the melanoidin if it needs it.
> mash temps... um, 65-67c? Still learning on the mash temps.



Make sure you ferment this one warm to bring out the spicy esters typical for this style - start off around 22C and let it rise to high 20's. Be interested to hear how this VSS yeast compares to 3724.

I'd mash at no more than 65C - try 63C - you want as many fermentables as possible to produce a dry beer.

I'm brewing one of these myself next - ordered ingredients yesterday.


----------



## Stuster (25/9/08)

ozpowell said:


> Make sure you ferment this one warm to bring out the spicy esters typical for this style - start off around 22C and let it rise to high 20's. Be interested to hear how this VSS yeast compares to 3724.



See I don't think you need to ferment this one so warm either. I fermented both batches I did with this yeast last year at around 25C and there were plenty of esters at that temperature. There's also no need to worry about this slowing down like 3724 does. Both were done after 2 weeks. The second lot was a bigger beer at nearly 8% and sat in secondary for a couple of months before I got round to bottling it. Ended up at 1002 down from 1064 for 97% attenuation. I opened one just last week and it's still drinking very nicely. Only one left.


----------



## winkle (25/9/08)

I'm doing mine, mash at 64 C this weekend and will be fermenting at 20-22 C with the W3711 (thanks Stuster)


----------



## Effect (25/9/08)

petesbrew said:


> Batch Size - 23 liters
> Volume Boiled - 36 liters




really? one losses so much to evaporation and boiling from 36 litres???

I hope not - cause I wanted to do 35ish litre batches with just a keggle (50ish litre)...


----------



## petesbrew (26/9/08)

Phillip said:


> really? one losses so much to evaporation and boiling from 36 litres???
> 
> I hope not - cause I wanted to do 35ish litre batches with just a keggle (50ish litre)...



Not sure. It's something like 5-6 litres per hour isn't it? And I'm doing a 90min boil.
There's a few litres left in the bottom of the keg at the end too.... 
I may up it to about 40litres, but I'll see when I get there.


----------



## petesbrew (11/11/08)

Struth, time flies when you're procrastinating.

Well I've been given the go ahead for a Saison Brewday this friday. (knocking up a quick knk APA on the side as well to utilise brewing time)
Typically the coriander seeds I had have been thrown out (past used by date), so I may just forget the fruit & spice additions all together.

After measuring grain I'll repost my final recipe soon.
Pete


----------



## neonmeate (11/11/08)

i;m brewing one this weekend too - here's my recipe, for comparison - should get down to <1005 so round 5.5-6%

ume Transferred: 20.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG Expected OG: 1.048 SG
Expected FG: 1.010 SG Apparent Attenuation: 77.9 %
Expected ABV: 5.0 % Expected ABW: 3.9 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 39.3 IBU Expected Color: 4.6 SRM
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % Approx Color:	
Boil Duration: 70.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 26 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	When
Weyermann Pilsner 3.00 kg 75.0 % In Mash/Steeped
Weyermann Munich I 1.00 kg 25.0 % In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	Form	When
Slovenian Styrian Goldings 2.2 40 g Pelletized Hops 60 Min From End
German Tettnang 4.5 40 g Pelletized Hops 60 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings 2.2 50 g Pelletized Hops 1 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When


Yeast
Wyeast 3724-Belgian Saison


----------



## Steve Lacey (11/11/08)

Well, a quick comment on the original recipe ... I thought your OG was too high. Regardless of style considerations it will just be too sweet a beer for that bitterness level. Don't go higher than 1.065 and use 500 to 750 g of sugar to get there. I'd also go for pilsener malt, but if you haven't got any, that's OK but if you use ale it makes my comment on gravity all the more important. Also go for that low 63-64 mash temp and drop the Melanoidin. A bit of Vienna or Munich won't hurt, but if not to hand, just straight base malt and sugar will be fine. I have found coriander and orange peel work nicely, about 8g of each, but just leaving the yeast to do its stuff is probably also a good call.


----------



## bindi (11/11/08)

Steve Lacey said:


> Well, a quick comment on the original recipe ... I thought your OG was too high. Regardless of style considerations it will just be too sweet a beer for that bitterness level. Don't go higher than 1.065 and use 500 to 750 g of sugar to get there. I'd also go for pilsener malt, but if you haven't got any, that's OK but if you use ale it makes my comment on gravity all the more important. Also go for that low 63-64 mash temp and drop the Melanoidin. A bit of Vienna or Munich won't hurt, but if not to hand, just straight base malt and sugar will be fine. I have found coriander and orange peel work nicely, about 8g of each, but just leaving the yeast to do its stuff is probably also a good call.




Oh I don' t know :icon_cheers: drinking a Saison now that was OG 1.070, had no Pilsner malt [then which is rare here] , has Melanoidin and Munich 1, ar, stuff it, here it is and it's a great drinker, it WILL be brewed again here.
24L

5.50 kg Pale Malt
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) 
0.20 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 2.92 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.70 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 22.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer [5.70 %] (30 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer [5.70 %] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
0.15 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (75.0 SRM) Sugar 2.19 % 
1 Pkgs Bire de Garde (Wyeast Labs #3725) Yeast-Ale 

Not my usual recipe for a Saison but it works just fine, no spices as the yeast did it for me.

Edit: It is not sweet, a little dry mashed at 63c.


----------



## neonmeate (12/11/08)

bindi said:


> Edit: It is not sweet, a little dry mashed at 63c.



i have found with 3724 and 3711 (havent used the 3725 though) the mash temp is almost completely irrelevant to your final FG. I made a big 1080 OG saison once with a 69C mash (accident) AND 10% carahell and it still got down to 1005.... although i did add 10% sugar.


----------



## petesbrew (12/11/08)

Steve Lacey said:


> Well, a quick comment on the original recipe ... I thought your OG was too high. Regardless of style considerations it will just be too sweet a beer for that bitterness level. Don't go higher than 1.065 and use 500 to 750 g of sugar to get there. I'd also go for pilsener malt, but if you haven't got any, that's OK but if you use ale it makes my comment on gravity all the more important. Also go for that low 63-64 mash temp and drop the Melanoidin. A bit of Vienna or Munich won't hurt, but if not to hand, just straight base malt and sugar will be fine. I have found coriander and orange peel work nicely, about 8g of each, but just leaving the yeast to do its stuff is probably also a good call.


Too late, the grain is already cracked and in a big tub. Plus I love Melanoidin!
Will go for a low mash temp. Thanks heaps guys.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/11/08)

I've got one chugging away nicely with Wyeast 3726 Farmhouse Ale (many thanks Quintrex), it's already down from 1.052 to 1.012 after 5 days and there's still some airlock activity. This strain seems a lot more willing to work at lower temps than the Dupont strain (3724). 

Grainbill 73.7% Pils Malt, 21.1% Bourghul & 5.3% Oats. Smelling and tasting promising.

While I prefer mine dry (seem to drink it mainly in summer) the so-called style is quite subjective. Half the fun is there are no rules so you can make them as you please.

The idea of a Saison Stout is really ringing in my mind. Must do it one day. :chug: 

Warren -


----------



## eric8 (12/11/08)

This is the recipe I was thinking of doing.
Ingredients
6.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC)
Grain 90.28 %

0.35 kgMunich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC)
Grain4.86 %

0.35 kgWheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC)
Grain4.86 %

45.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (60 min)
Hops 19.2 IBU

30.00 gmHallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (15 min)
Hops5.1 IBU

20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (5 min)
Hops1.7 IBU
WLP 565 Belgian Saison 1

Not sure if I should add some sugar or not though.


----------



## petesbrew (12/11/08)

eric8 said:


> This is the recipe I was thinking of doing.
> Ingredients
> 6.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC)
> Grain 90.28 %
> ...



Eric, I found the candi sugar pretty easy to make. all you need is a saucepan, candy thermometer and some citric acid.
http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Methods/...ers/candy.shtml


----------



## ozpowell (12/11/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> I've got one chugging away nicely with Wyeast 3726 Farmhouse Ale (many thanks Quintrex), it's already down from 1.052 to 1.012 after 5 days and there's still some airlock activity. This strain seems a lot more willing to work at lower temps than the Dupont strain (3724).
> 
> ...
> 
> Warren -



Hi Warren,

That IS quick compared to 3724! My recent Saison using the Dupont strain quickly dropped about 20 points (OG was 1058) over the period of about 3 days and then just chugged along for another 3 weeks to get down to 1006. I have most of the batch still conditioning in the keg (been there for about 3 weeks now), but have sampled a few I bottled from the fermenter leftovers - very happy with the result.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/11/08)

Yep Ozpowell. Looks a promising strain.

I've done a couple with the Dupont strain and found it very frustrating but produced a cracker of a beer.

The Farmhouse strain doesn't smell as fully spicy/fruity on the nose as Dupont but is a fair compromise given the tame fermentation.  

Warren -


----------



## Quintrex (12/11/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Yep Ozpowell. Looks a promising strain.
> 
> I've done a couple with the Dupont strain and found it very frustrating but produced a cracker of a beer.
> 
> ...



I think the farmhouse is awesome for quickly producing a saison that peaks a lot quicker than the dupont strain, however the Dupont strain is still my fave!

Saison stout sounds very cool! I'd guess you'd do more a carafa styley stout than roast barley?

Been meaning to do a rye stout for a while, hmmm rye saison stout?

Q


----------



## glennheinzel (12/11/08)

Quintrex said:


> Saison stout sounds very cool! I'd guess you'd do more a carafa styley stout than roast barley?
> 
> Been meaning to do a rye stout for a while, hmmm rye saison stout?
> 
> Q



+2

I was only just thinking about a stout fermented with saison yeast the other night. My current brew schedule is lined up so I might give the saison stout a go in a few months time.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/11/08)

Quintrex said:


> Saison stout sounds very cool! I'd guess you'd do more a carafa styley stout than roast barley?
> 
> Been meaning to do a rye stout for a while, hmmm rye saison stout?
> 
> Q



Yeah probably minimal roast Q... Maybe darkened mainly with dark candi syrup.

:lol: Rye sounds like a plan. The only reason I added bourghul to my current one was because they ran out of flaked spelt at the Health Food store at the Sth. Melbourne Market. Had a heap of it a couple of months ago. I should have bought it then. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## petesbrew (12/11/08)

I just can't wait to start brewing now.... the saison stout sounds very interesting!


----------



## petesbrew (13/11/08)

Here's the updated recipe. Ready to go tomorrow. I started the yeast this morning.
I still have to clean gear & set up the backyard.
Any last minute suggestions are welcome.

*Saison de Rue de Boulanger* (name change pending birth of bub no.2)

Category Belgian and French Ale 
Subcategory Saison 
Recipe Type All Grain 
Batch Size 23 liters 
Volume Boiled 36 liters 
Mash Efficiency 72 % 
Total Grain/Extract 7.28 kg. 
Total Hops 65.0 g. 

5.4 kg. Australian Traditional Ale (JW)
0.2 kg. Melanoidin Malt
0.18 kg. Belgian Cara-Pils
1 kg. Australian Wheat Malt
0.5 kg. Candi Sugar Clear
45 g. Styrian Goldings (Pellets, 4.600 %AA) boiled 60 min.
20 g. Czech Saaz (Pellets, 5.00 %AA) boiled 5 min.
8 grams Coriander Seed
8 grams orange peel
Yeast : Wyeast Belgian Farmhouse Ale


----------



## bindi (13/11/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> The idea of a Saison Stout is really ringing in my mind. Must do it one day. :chug:
> 
> Warren -





:lol: :lol: You would remember not so long ago it was done by some 'sicko' .
IT was very nice if I remember.


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/11/08)

bindi said:


> :lol: :lol: You would remember not so long ago it was done by some 'sicko' .
> IT was very nice if I remember.



:lol: Sorry Bindi

Wouldn't have said 'sicko's' recipe nearby would you?  

Warren -


----------



## petesbrew (15/11/08)

Finally brewed this one yesterday. Took forever too, I believe it was a stuck sparge.
The saison is currently down to 34c on the garage floor, and I'll wait till it drops to a normal temp before taking a reading.
The orange peel & coriander smell awesome.
Also, I stuffed up in putting in the candi sugar at the start of the boil, instead of the end (as per all the saison recipes I read said). Any ideas of the difference?


----------



## glennheinzel (15/11/08)

petesbrew said:


> Also, I stuffed up in putting in the candi sugar at the start of the boil, instead of the end (as per all the saison recipes I read said). Any ideas of the difference?



It may be a little bit darker than it would otherwise have been and you might also have some caramelisation in flavour, although the differences (to using sugar at the end of the boil) will probably be minor. I'm sure that it will still taste/look awesome.

Regarding temperature, the brewery that the yeast comes from conducts fermentation around 25-27 deg C so don't be afraid to pitch warm.


----------



## Jazzafish (15/11/08)

Nice one pete! Love those type of brews!


----------



## Stuster (15/11/08)

Well, to join the saison appreciation club, I'll post the recipe I made earlier this week. I'm going to split the batch between the Farmhouse ale yeast and the French Saison. Might make about 2/3 with the French Saison and then I'm very tempted to pitch some brett on to half of that. I think Warren has done that before and I've got some brett anomalus just lurking in the fridge waiting for some work. Anybody else tried it or have any suggestions?


Batch Size: 39.00 L 
Boil Size: 47.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 7.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 75.00 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 12.50 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 12.50 % 
50.00 gm Target [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 33.1 IBU 
50.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Farmhouse Ale (Wyeast Labs #3726) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Wyeast #3711) Yeast-Ale


----------



## petesbrew (15/11/08)

Just looked then and it's still sitting at 30c.... still a bit too warm to pitch. (also not a good move after polishing off a bottle of Golden Strong ale.).

Tasted hydrometer reading 1060... a bit low, but whatever, it was awesome!


----------



## petesbrew (16/11/08)

Correction with the hydrometer. OG = 1058.
Pitched the yeast this morning at 26c.
Bring it on.

:icon_offtopic: 
SWMBO had a phone call yesterday from one of her friends, asking if I've brewed any more fruit beers lately. :icon_chickcheers: 
Looks like the framboise is the next one to brew!


----------



## petesbrew (19/11/08)

Had a little sample on monday night. Beautiful.
She's on top of the bar fridge now, bubbling away at about 25celsius, in stereo with a KnK framboise.


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/11/08)

My latest effort with the Farmhouse Ale strain (3726) is fermented fully out after 2 weeks. 

The Dupont strain could learn many things here. :beer: 

(Time to clean the kegs)

Warren -


----------



## glennheinzel (19/11/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> My latest effort with the Farmhouse Ale strain (3726) is fermented fully out after 2 weeks.



Hi Warren,

What was your OG and FG?

Cheers,

Rukh.


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/11/08)

Rukh said:


> Hi Warren,
> 
> What was your OG and FG?
> 
> ...



1.052 down to 1.006

Warren -


----------



## glennheinzel (19/11/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> 1.052 down to 1.006
> 
> Warren -



Thank you for the info. I'm just waiting for my 5 litre demijohn to be free so that I can step this yeast up before pitching it into Jamil's Saison.


----------



## petesbrew (24/11/08)

One week on, and the SG is currently around 1026. Flavour is very orange-y & sweet.
Looking forward to the final outcome.


----------



## petesbrew (28/11/08)

Seems to have stopped around 1022. hmmm. <_< 
Not worried, I'll leave it another week or so and see if it'll drop any further.
Probably will halve the orange additions in future. It's a tad much.

edit: posted too soon, after reading Rukh & Warren's comments... it should drop further... Patience Pete.


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/11/08)

Yep, bear with it Pete. I found mine dropped quite a few points after it looked finished (yeast dropping out). You'll still get a bit of infrequent airlock activity.

Hey just checked the portion of this batch I bottled which is conditioning ATM. This yeast (3726) is weird!! It adheres to the sides of the bottles rather than the bottom.  

Anybody else encountered this?

Warren -


----------



## petesbrew (3/12/08)

checked it last night. It's now around 1014. Reckon I'll give it another week.
Tastes beautiful.


----------



## petesbrew (9/12/08)

I'm gonna bottle this tonight. It's down to 1012 and sitting pretty stable. Tastes very nice too.

Sorry but the db calc's keep coming up with errors on my work pc, so does anyone know what to prime this to?
I've got 25litres.

I'm guessing the usual 180g dextrose.
Cheers.


----------



## petesbrew (11/12/08)

petesbrew said:


> I'm gonna bottle this tonight. It's down to 1012 and sitting pretty stable. Tastes very nice too.
> 
> Sorry but the db calc's keep coming up with errors on my work pc, so does anyone know what to prime this to?
> I've got 25litres.
> ...


Holy crap, this one is taking forever. On advice from a workmate, I thought I'd leave it a few more days.
Tested it last night, and it's getting closer to 1010 now. Was hoping to have it ready for Christmas, but oh well.

Leaving for another week before bottling. Man, over a month in the primary.


----------



## Trent (11/12/08)

Pete 
I havent read through the whole thread, so I have no idea which yeast you are using, but if you are using the dupont yeast (3724 IIRC) then it will take at least a month in primary, and probably get you down to 1006 or less. My first saison went from 1067 down to 1004, so I would be reluctant to bottle it too high. I say raise the temp for another week and see how it turns out. FWIW, I usually try and ferment my saisons at 30C or above, and it still takes a month.
All th ebest
Trent


----------



## petesbrew (11/12/08)

Trent said:


> Pete
> I havent read through the whole thread, so I have no idea which yeast you are using, but if you are using the dupont yeast (3724 IIRC) then it will take at least a month in primary, and probably get you down to 1006 or less. My first saison went from 1067 down to 1004, so I would be reluctant to bottle it too high. I say raise the temp for another week and see how it turns out. FWIW, I usually try and ferment my saisons at 30C or above, and it still takes a month.
> All th ebest
> Trent


Cheers trent, Going with the farmhouse ale here. It's sitting around the mid 20's in my garage. No temp control in my place (apart from a 100can cooler & freezer bricks).


----------



## petesbrew (18/12/08)

Sitting at 1008 now. RDWHAHB... I'll give it till next week and it may drop even further. :beer:


----------



## neonmeate (18/12/08)

you should get another few grav points... don't go adding your usual 180g priming sugar just yet!

mine that i started at the same time has been going down 2 or 3 grav points a week for the last two weeks... now at 1004. i'm determined to get my first <1000 finish (this is when the yeast finishes all the beer and starts eating the fermenter)


----------



## petesbrew (26/12/08)

Boxing Day and it's dropped down to 1005.... pretty sure this is a record low.
RDWHAHB.... but FFS come on!


----------



## petesbrew (5/1/09)

Bottled last night. FG=1006.
Judging by the taste, this one should be really nice after about 3months. Gimme a fortnight to make sure they carb up right, and I'll throw half the batch behind the christmas tree box for next year.


----------



## petesbrew (19/1/09)

1st one cracked open tonight. Tastes similar to my previous AG effort, a Belgian Pale Ale.
Pretty heavy, maybe a touch dry, but geez, it pretty much wrote me off. Pretty sure it turned out at 7.9%.
Overall, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Tony (19/1/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> The idea of a Saison Stout is really ringing in my mind. Must do it one day. :chug:



I have one putting away at around the mid 20's (no idea really) behing my bar using the farmhouse ale yeast.


Saison

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.25
Anticipated OG: 1.058 Plato: 14.28
Anticipated EBC: 12.2
Anticipated IBU: 28.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 83 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
57.6 3.60 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
16.0 1.00 kg. Bourghul Turkey 1.036 5
16.0 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
8.0 0.50 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.037 18
2.4 0.15 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 23.6 45 min.
20.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.30 4.1 15 min.
30.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 0.9 2 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 3726 Farmhouse Ale




I added a few % acidulated malt for a sour finnish

Its happild chugging away..... will keep imformed.

Going to make a stout and drop it on the yeast cake. It must be done! I even have some caramel rye for the job!

cheers


----------



## Tony (19/1/09)

Here is the beginnings of the stour recipe. Will cube it and chuck it on the cake and let it run while its warm.

cheers



Saison Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.08
Anticipated OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.72
Anticipated EBC: 63.2
Anticipated IBU: 35.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.6 5.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
9.6 0.68 kg. D2 Candi Syrip Belgium 1.032 160
8.5 0.60 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.037 18
4.2 0.30 kg. TF Crystal Rye UK 1.031 140
2.8 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350
2.8 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 1100
1.4 0.10 kg. Weyermann Choc Wheat Germany 1.035 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 31.0 45 min.
20.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.30 4.0 15 min.
30.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.10 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 3726 Farmhouse Ale


----------



## bindi (19/1/09)

Tony said:


> Here is the beginnings of the stour recipe. Will cube it and chuck it on the cake and let it run while its warm.
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...




:super: :icon_drool2: Oh yes, a style [whatever that is] that has my taste buds drooling.
NICE, love it.


----------



## Tony (20/1/09)

Yeah i dont think it would fit in in any competition hey 

THinking of using a kg of rye malt as well, after the loss of the Belgian Rye Dubble. I think it could work.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/1/09)

Tony said:


> Here is the beginnings of the stour recipe. Will cube it and chuck it on the cake and let it run while its warm.
> 
> cheers
> 
> ...



That's gotta be nice! :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## pmolou (20/1/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Yep, bear with it Pete. I found mine dropped quite a few points after it looked finished (yeast dropping out). You'll still get a bit of infrequent airlock activity.
> 
> Hey just checked the portion of this batch I bottled which is conditioning ATM. This yeast (3726) is weird!! It adheres to the sides of the bottles rather than the bottom.
> 
> ...



actually my belgian blonde has had the same thing happen but its the 1388 yeast, does anyone know why this happens????


----------



## drtomc (27/5/09)

Tony said:


> 16.0 1.00 kg. Bourghul Turkey 1.036 5



Hi Tony,

When you use Bourghul, do you cook it or anything before it goes into the mash? I take it, that it is roughly equivalent to using unmalted wheat.

T.


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/5/09)

drtomc said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> When you use Bourghul, do you cook it or anything before it goes into the mash? I take it, that it is roughly equivalent to using unmalted wheat.
> 
> T.



drtomc bourghul is pre-cooked (steamed) cracked wheat. I've used it at amounts approaching 30% with no pre-cooking and no worries. Good to go straight in the mash.

Edit: It comes in coarse and fine grind. Fine is more workable.

Warren -


----------



## Tony (27/5/09)

WHat Warren said. 

I actually got the idea from his recipe.

I had no probled with it just strait in the mash. I actually experienced higher than normal efficiency on the 2 ocasions i have used it

Mine got infected and i lost the batch but im very seriously considering another crack at it. It can slide closet and closer to the fire place down stairs as it ferments.

cheers


----------



## drtomc (27/5/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> drtomc bourghul is pre-cooked (steamed) cracked wheat. I've used it at amounts approaching 30% with no pre-cooking and no worries. Good to go straight in the mash.
> 
> Edit: It comes in coarse and fine grind. Fine is more workable.
> 
> Warren -



Ah yes, I'm just realizing that when I make tabouleh, I just steep it in hot water.

I guess the attraction of it vs some other wheat source is that it's readily available in bulk at the middle eastern grocer down the road.

T.


----------



## eric8 (10/7/09)

I finally got round to do my Saison last weekend and after a few problems and loosing some wort to the walls and ceiling, :blink: thats another story ahem, I managed to dump into the fermenter on Monday.
this is what I brewed

Ingredients
6.50 kg Pilsner, 
0.35 kgMunich, Light 
0.35 kgWheat Malt, 
45.00 gm Styrian Goldings 
35.00 gm Styrian Goldings 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings 

WLP 565 Belgian Saison 1

Now since it is kinda cold I have put a belt on the ferementer and it is happily bubbling at between 23-24 C. My questions is, would this take as long to ferment as what every one else has had? Will this take 4 odd weeks? I think this yeast attenuates at 65-75%, so will I also have to add another yeast to get the FG down? Was hoping I wouldn't have to do this as I wanted to save some of the yeast.

Eric


----------



## 3G (10/7/09)

I think it should atttenuate more than that. You can take some of the krausen if you want to save some yeast.
Sorry not familiar with the whitelabs yeast.


----------



## petesbrew (10/7/09)

eric8 said:


> I finally got round to do my Saison last weekend and after a few problems and loosing some wort to the walls and ceiling, :blink: thats another story ahem, I managed to dump into the fermenter on Monday.
> this is what I brewed
> 
> Ingredients
> ...


Sounds awesome Eric,
Can you save me some of that yeast please?
And what was your OG? Looks big!


----------



## eric8 (10/7/09)

Unfortunately I had some of the grain cracked for some time, mainly the munich and wheat, so I think I may have lost a bit of efficiency there. It ended up at 1.066, was hoping for around 1.070.
If I don't have to use another yeast to get the FG down i will definitely save you some.


----------



## drtomc (10/7/09)

eric8 said:


> Now since it is kinda cold I have put a belt on the ferementer and it is happily bubbling at between 23-24 C. My questions is, would this take as long to ferment as what every one else has had? Will this take 4 odd weeks? I think this yeast attenuates at 65-75%, so will I also have to add another yeast to get the FG down? Was hoping I wouldn't have to do this as I wanted to save some of the yeast.



I just fermented one with the Wyeast Saison strain, which I think is the same one (no doubt I'll be corrected if I'm wrong  ). Mine sat on 24C the whole time and took about 4 weeks. 1.050 to 1.005. Best attenuation I've ever had. Most of the gravity came off in the first week, so don't give up on it too soon, or you might end up with Eric's Magical Exploding Saison. :icon_cheers: 

T.


----------



## eric8 (10/7/09)

drtomc said:


> you might end up with Eric's Magical Exploding Saison. :icon_cheers:


That might have happened before fermenting, but we won't go there!!! h34r: 
I will do my best at leaving it for a few weeks with no readings. I will keep checking the temp to make sure that is stays around the same.

:beerbang:


----------



## Pumpy (10/7/09)

Doc's Saison is pretty mean brew 

Me and Franko mashed it !

Hell he aint stopped talking bout crushing them F*#ing Seeds of paradise from Seara Leone ( the sess pit of the world ) good job we boiled them for 90 min .

But after a six month hiatus in the corner of Franks garage at 40C 

The ugly duckling turned into a Swan .

Wow ! everyone loved it ( except Franko ) 

Maii next brew Bro !!!

Pumpy


----------

